# Synchronisation musique Ipad 2 3G



## lilaemilie (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Me voilà en quête d'explications et de solutions pour mon ipad.

Depuis quelques jours (peut être depuis la dernière maj logicielle de l'ipad, je sais pas exactement), la synchronisation musique ne se fait pas correctement. 

En effet, je me sers de mon ipad de la même manière depuis à peu près un an, avec une playlist particulière "cochée" qui se synchronisait automatiquement à chaque branchement de l'ipad. Or depuis quelques temps, rien à faire, les nouveaux titres de la playlist ne s'ajoutaient pas dans l'ipad. J'ai noté également des gros bugs, l'application musique qui faisait un peu n'importe quoi, qui faisait défiler les titres, et les lisait ou non de facon aléatoire, avec nécessité de tout quitter. 

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de l'éteindre et le rallumer, faire les màj, etc etc.. Mais rien.

J'ai donc restauré l'ipad, après avoir fait une sauvegarde, et l'ai re-synchronisé avec cette sauvegarde. Toujours rien de changé. J'ai essayé de décocher "synchroniser la musique" pour le recocher ensuite et voir.. résultat je n'ai plus aucune musique sur l'ipad.....

J'ai noté qu'il n'y avait que 4 étapes dans la synchronisation, à savoir la préparation, les calendriers et comptes mail, le choix des apps et pistes à synchroniser, et puis plus rien, la synchronisation s'arrête avant de transférer les musiques. Alors qu'avant il y en avait 7 il me semble... 

Voilà, avez vous eu des problèmes similaires et des solutions? 

C'est un ipad 2 de 32GB avec IOS 6.1.3 qui n'est plus sous garantie depuis peu. 

Merci


----------



## lilaemilie (23 Avril 2013)

Up? 
Problème toujours pas résolu


----------



## Lauange (23 Avril 2013)

Bonjour

A tu essayé de réinitialiser l'historique de synchronisation ?

Dans le menu Édition, choisissez Préférences.
Cliquez sur longlet Appareils.
Cliquez sur le bouton Réinitialiser lhistorique de synchronisation.


----------



## lilaemilie (3 Mai 2013)

Bonjour! 

Merci pour votre réponse! 

Je n'ai pas fait cette manip non, je viens de chercher, et dans "itunes" - "préférences" - "appareils" je trouve les différentes sauvegardes que j'ai faites, mais pas de bouton "Réinitialiser l&#8217;historique de synchronisation". Vous voulez dire que je supprime toutes mes sauvegardes?


----------



## Lauange (3 Mai 2013)

non surtout pas. Le bouton est en bas de la fenêtre dans les préférences. Etonnant.


----------

